# Today’s Posts



## Alcuin (Aug 21, 2008)

Is there any way to add or restore a “Today’s Posts” option on the Main Menu without requiring a visitor to log on? That might help increase traffic.

Logging in takes time. It also means that casual visitors can’t cruise through and see what’s happening. To see or read the posts, you have to dig down through the menus (which are, thankfully, accessible without logging in).

An argument can be presented that anyone interested in participating will take the time to set up an account and log in; but a lot of people who cruise through here find the site through Google or some other search engine, glance through, and if it’s difficult to navigate or see what’s happening, they’ll skip to another site for their Tolkien fix. 

I’ll take the position here that anything that can get the interest of casual browsers, or make it easier for less regular participants to keep up with what’s happening, will probably increase overall traffic and give the site more lively debate and discussion.

If the past 24 hours’ traffic is a little sparse to begin with, perhaps it is possible to extend the initial period picked up by a “Today’s Posts” option to 48 or 72 hours, and shorten it later as circumstances demand.


----------



## Bucky (Aug 22, 2008)

Logging in takes time.

*People have tp log in?
I'm a computer moron, yet I've been automatically logged in even if it's been months since I have been here......

BTW, finding new posts is pretty easy: just look at the right side of the screen. 

Still, I don't see anything wrong with your idea.*


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 22, 2008)

That's certainly not a bad notion. I know for myself if I stumble upon a forum of interest and can't see anything without logging in - I get frustrated and hit "exit". 


I do know there's already a feature for member use - and really, it shows posts new to that member, so I suspect it would be far less useful to someone who hasn't registered. See attachment.

And besides, isn't it the people who are out to kill time online the register on forums in the first place? 

@ Bucky, I've noticed some lack of natural talent for computers in your posts. (no offense, I can't think of a nicer way to say that!) Anyway, I imagine your computer just keeps you logged in - mine does the same for me. Just a note - if you have any particular computer/forum posting questions, drop me a PM, I'd be happy to help. (For example, quoting other people's posts) I'm a nerd, through and through. Plus an overall nice kind of helpful gal.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 24, 2008)

I have wanted the same thing as Alcuin. I don't want to log in to view New Posts and end up not having the time to check them all. If that happens they will not show up under New when I log in again. 

Also, sometimes I don't want to log in because I don't have time to reply to Private or Visitor messages. I worry that someone might think I have ignored them out of rudeness if they see I was online and hadn't responded. Same goes for discussion topics that I am expected to reply to again because I am into a convsersation with someone there.

While the suggested feature is not necessary, it would be useful to have.


----------

